

Show HN: Ripple – Share thoughts with people near you and beyond - pstavro
http://getkefi.com/ripple

======
TrueGalileo
Even though this is a new app, we already have some pretty cool data:
[http://cdb.io/13gKWDF](http://cdb.io/13gKWDF).

